# Això = Esto/Eso



## Eva Maria

En traduir de català a castellà, sempre dubto amb l'"això". En la frase següent, quina de les dues traduccions us sembla que queda millor?

- Això els pot ajudar a l'hora d'entendre...:

- Eso les puede ayudar a la hora de entender...

o
 
- Esto les puede ayudar a la hora de entender...
 
EM


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Sense ver el context no sabria que dir-te. Jo apostaria per "esto" si estàs parlant d´una cosa concreta, un exemple de la guia. Si és una cosa més general, crec que pots fer servir els deus.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## kiyama

hola
Depèn de la distància, real o figurada, a la que estigui el que vols indicar. mentre que en castellà hi ha aquesta graduació, en català no existeix, per tant, tens com a única guia el context en cada cas.
kiyama


----------



## Eva Maria

kiyama said:


> hola
> Depèn de la distància, real o figurada, a la que estigui el que vols indicar. mentre que en castellà hi ha aquesta graduació, en català no existeix, per tant, tens com a única guia el context en cada cas.
> kiyama


 
Ant & Kiyama (sembla un títol de manga!),

Doncs sí, "esto" dóna una més gran impressió de "cosa concreta". En fer referència a quelcom dit a la frase anterior, potser resultaria massa vague emprar "eso" i semblaria que parlem d'un tema "allunyat" del paràgraf en qüestió. (No he posat el farragós context per tal de no torturar en excès les vostres per altra banda privilegiades ments!)

EM


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Ant & Kiyama (sembla un títol de manga!),
> 
> Doncs sí, "esto" dóna una més gran impressió de "cosa concreta". En fer referència a quelcom dit a la frase anterior, potser resultaria massa vague emprar "eso" i semblaria que parlem d'un tema "allunyat" del paràgraf en qüestió. (No he posat el farragós context per tal de no torturar en excès les vostres per altra banda privilegiades ments!)
> 
> EM


 
Només una petita cosa. Encara que crec que la RAE accepta "esto" sense l´accent, jo ho posaria amb l´accent perquè en aquest context és un pronom.

Gràcies per ho de ments pvivilegiades, nomès intento arribar al teu nivel. .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Només una petita cosa. Encara que crec que la RAE accepta "esto" sense l´accent, jo ho posaria amb l´accent perquè en aquest context és un pronom.
> 
> Gràcies per ho de ments pvivilegiades, nomès intento arribar al teu nivel. .
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Oh, gràcies per recordar-m'ho, Ant!

Sí, millor ser "purista" quan es tracta de textos escolars. 

Eva M

PS: T'imagino parlant català amb accent madrileny (exòtico-eròtic!)


----------



## brau

kiyama said:


> hola
> Depèn de la distància, real o figurada, a la que estigui el que vols indicar. mentre que en castellà hi ha aquesta graduació, en català no existeix, per tant, tens com a única guia el context en cada cas.
> kiyama



Això no és del tot cert. Al català del País Valencià hi mantenim la graduació de tres nivells. Diem "açò", "això" i "allò", que es corresponen amb els "esto", "eso" y "aquello" castellans, de manera que a València no tenim aquest problema.  També mantenim els tres nivells en altres casos, com ara els pronoms demostratius, "este" (forma plena "aquest"), "eixe" (forma plena "aqueix") i "aquell"; o els adverbis de lloc, "ací", "ahí" i "allí". Cal dir que tots aquests mots són normatius i s'utilitzen en el català estàndard al PV. A mi sempre m'ha fet gràcia com s'utilitza "això" al principat, referint-se a coses que fins i tot pots tenir a la mà. 

Ara m'entra un dubte però, a mi em van dir una vegada que "aqueix" encara s'utilitzava a algunes parts de les illes. Em van enganyar?


----------



## kiyama

Aixx
Brau, tens tota la raó.
Com que a l'institut sempre ens parlen de les diferents variants una mica com si ens portessin al zoo, la veritat és que moltes vegades les identifico quan les sento però a l'hora d'utilitzar-les és tota una altra cosa. Sempre penso només en el català central.
Bé, EM, pren-ne nota i gràcies per considerar-me ment privilegiada com la formigueta!


----------

